# Question about Anal Glands



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of anal glands rupturing? My neighbor said that her mother's dog was bleeding from the butt and when they took it to the vet he said the anal gland had either torn or ruptured.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Geez, I haven't heard about it but it sounds terrible and painful! Poor puppy.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes, I have heard of this... 

This is from a vet site on dog care:



> Infection of the anal glands is not uncommon especially with chronic impaction. When one or both of the glands become(s) infected they often will *rupture* to the outside and drain, similar to any other abcess. This can be quite painful when it occurs, but fortunately most patient's anal glands will heal in a short time (several days).
> 
> In uncomplicated cases this is treated by cleaning out (flushing) the ruptured anal gland with antiseptic solution and placing the patient on antibiotics when indicated. After the ruptured gland has healed over we express it periodically to try to insure that it's not becoming impacted again.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps!

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks! The treatment sounds like what their vet did. I think they have had problems in the past with her anal glands.


----------



## snax (Sep 15, 2004)

yes!! my dog had this!!! it was AWFUL ..but the vet told my mom that it is very common in maltese. he had a cyst on his gland or something and it ruptured and it was not fun. i felt so bad for him but he is better now. i am unsure as to what caused this to happen, or if it is just something that comes on its own? we used to feed him dog food that was more water based and not dry until the vet told us that it wasnt good for dogs b/c its mostly flavoring. i dont know if that had something to do with it, but now with our new puppy we never give him water based food.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i went to a new vet on saturday. she seemed pretty nice. she said to add a tablespoon of pumpkin in their meals. that it might be that sprite needs more fiber. so i bought a can of pumpkin. i gave sprite some yams yesterday (my mom had already made it) and i'll tell you how sprite goes with her anal glands. she usually gets problems every 4-6 weeks. so 2-4 more weeks and i'll post back!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I had to do the pumpkin with Lexi when she had a hard time pooping after she got spayed. It seemed to help soften it.


----------

